# Enhanced Disclosure Blues



## Offred (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi folks,

I have hope that I may be offered an advisory post with ADEC shortly and have been asked by the agency to provide an enhanced CRB. In Scotland, this is handled by Disclosure Scotland, and indeed I have an enhanced disclosure certificate issued when I started my current job, and dated 2005. They require a more recent issue. 
My problem is that enhanced disclosure has been cancelled for jobs involving children and vulnerable people and replaced with a scheme called PVG. This is not an instantaneous check but an ongoing program which will be updated regularly with recent incidents maintaining a current record of criminal status. I have been reliably informed that I can only be given membership of the scheme for a post which is based in Scotland.
For overseas posts, I may only apply for a basic disclosure, which is the equivalent of a basic CRB. 
I have tried unsuccessfully to encourage my current employer to speed up the process of transferring me to the new system. It seems that this job my well slip way if I can't solve this problem. 
Has anyone else encountered this? 

Any suggestions,

Many thanks!


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

The only way to get an enhanced CRB is through an employer based in England or Wales (as the employer needs to apply on your behalf) I don't know what your job role is so this might not work but could you join an agency in England? Most agencies (for example nursing agencies, supply teachers or tutor services) insist on an enhanced CRB when you join there books - and charge you for the pleasure too! Could that work?


----------



## Offred (Mar 31, 2012)

Welsh_lady said:


> The only way to get an enhanced CRB is through an employer based in England or Wales (as the employer needs to apply on your behalf) I don't know what your job role is so this might not work but could you join an agency in England? Most agencies (for example nursing agencies, supply teachers or tutor services) insist on an enhanced CRB when you join there books - and charge you for the pleasure too! Could that work?


Thank you Welsh Lady,

I have wondered whether I can apply for an enhanced CRB through the English/Welsh system. I would think that they should be able access Scottish police records. I have been resident in Scotland for years. 
I think you can get an umbrella body to apply for you. What I don't know is how to find an umbrella body if I am not applying for a job in England or Wales? 

I'm sure that I can't be the first person to be in this spot.

Many thanks,

Jeannot


----------

